# Ordo Xenos Army?



## InquisitorLuciferus (Apr 10, 2012)

i wanted to make an Inquisitor army, but Grey knights and Sisters of Battle are not what i was looking for. so i thought y not ask some people about the Ordo Xenos/alien hunters army, what do you think it would be in it and stuff i know that death watch is the backbone of the army. so can u help me with the army list and ideas? :biggrin:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm actually doing this a bit myself at the moment.

If you want to do it within the confines of a Codex you can make a Deathwatch unit as a Inq henchman Warband force using a Proxy for Coteaz but the troops won't be all that good.

If you wanted it to be done using the Space Marines Codex, again you can do it. I think that main thing with a Deathwatch unit is that it is designed to operate as independent teams so your squads would have a fair amount of organic firepower. 

Sternguard and Devestator type squads would be the main forces I'd think. Not much in the way of heavy armour but lots of heavy weapons is what I think of when I think Deathwatch.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's a bit of a list for ya !
It is SM Codex and legal and what I think a Deathwatch Company might look like.

Total Roster Cost: 1500

HQ: Space Marine Captain in Power Armour/Combi-Meltagun

Troops: 2 x Combat Squads: 
4 SM + Sergeant/Combi-Meltagun

Elite: 2 x Sternguard Veteran Squad
1 Sergeant,Combi-Meltagun
9 Sternguard Veteran Squad,/5 x Combi-Meltagun/ 2 x Heavy Bolter

Fast Attack:1 x Vanguard Veteran Squad
1 Sergeant,Thunder Hammer/Jump Pack/Storm Shield
9 Veteran, Jump Pack/Storm Shield/Bolt Pistol

Heavy Support:1 x Devastator Squad
1 Sergeant,Combi-Meltagun
4 Devastator Squad, 2 x Missile Launcher/ 2 x Multi-melta x2


----------



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm thinking of doing this too, but I don't like the idea of using veterans and regular marines. Why would some marines in the army have access to better wargear than others? Shouldnt they all have pimped out wargear?

If i do get around to building a Deathwatch, I would use a captain, lots of standard marines (not fluffy I know, since they operate in small groups), dev squads, assault squads, transports and maybe a dread. 

And not to forget, lots of GW killteam kit :biggrin:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeh me too. The main idea with the vets is to make the list legal and to honest armaments wise they aren't really that much different to the Vanguard Squads except of course the special ammo that the Vets get.

Maybe a better option would be to have 2 scout squads? They could be done up to fit the whole "Special Forces" feel of the Deathwatch.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Personally i think the GK dex offers the best representation of the specialised marines found in the deathwatch. I realise the weapon options aren't ideal but some conversions would bring them to life. Restyle incinerators, psycannons and gatling psilencers into more conventional looking heavy weapons. The plentiful HtH weapons give you the ability to customise the individual marines.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

TBH, GW have dug themselves into a bit of a hole with the GK Codex having all three flavours of Inquisitor in it. It used to be fairly well-defined who did what, Grey Knights were attached to the Ordo Malleus, Sisters of Battle to the Ordo Hereticus, and Deathwatch to the Ordo Xenos. Now things make lot less sense- if you want to do a game where a Xenos Inquistor raids a Necron tomb or whatever, its Grey Knights or nothing by the codexes.
A quick fix, which would of course require the opponents consent, would be to make an Ordo Xenos Inquisitor as per Codex:GK an HQ choice for Codex:SM. You would be allowed an Inquisitorial retinue as per C:GK, and the Inquisitor would make Sternguard Troops. That gives you your Deathwatch squads, and we would have to assume they'd be supported by standard Marine kit in open battle. Taking a quick look at the Lexicanum article on Deathwatch, this would seem to fit, though the available info is a bit nebulous. I'd certainly tend to avoid non-veteran Marines, since that doesn't fit their background.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's another spin on it.

Just for laughs and to annoy the purists I'd be putting a female Inq in Power armour model as the SM Captain  and the "Command Squad" does kind of look like a warband, albeit with a lot better stat line which I think fits into the fluff pretty well.

Of all the Ordos Militant units , the Deathwatch is the one most like the Space Marines themselves, after all they are just vets on special attachment. Where GK are off fighting Daemons and the Hereticus are rooting out the evil within the Xenos are simply tasked with shooting Xenos, a task that requires firepower and not much else. Dealing with Psykers or Daemons is not always going to be a major concern.

Vanilla SM's are much closer to Deathwatch than GK's. GK's armour and weapons are totally different to the Deathwatch who, let's face it are really just special teams of Vet SM's. What's the point of converting a Psycannon to a Hvy Bolter or the embellished GK Power Armour to the less ornate SM armour?

My vote for the Sternguard Vets is mainly based on their special ammo abilities, mainly the Hellfire round, which when you read the fluff is specifically designed to target Xenos.

The Deathwatch RPG book is a good reference for all this.

Total Roster Cost: 2000

Space Marine Captain in Power Armour / Ordo Xenos Inq
Command Squad / Henchman Warband 
1 Apothecary
1 Company Champion
3 Veteran,

Space Marine Librarian in Power Armour

2 x Scout Squad
4 Scouts,Heavy Bolter w/Hellfire Shells, Sniper Rifles Camo Cloaks
1 Sergeant

3 x Sternguard Veteran Squad
9 Sternguard Veterans Squad,Combi-Meltagun x2 Heavy Bolter x2
1 Sergeant Combi-Meltagun

1 x Vanguard Veteran Squad
1 Sergeant, 70 pts = Jump Pack,Storm Shield
6 Vanguard Veterans, Jump Pack,Melta Bombs,Lightning Claw, Storm Shield

1 x Devastator Squad
4 Devastators Squad,Missile Launcher x2,Multi-melta x2
1 Sergeant,Combi-Meltagun x1


----------



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

I like the second list much better than the first Magpie. At least all the marines (except devs) are using special ammo/weapons. The devs dont really need it, seeing as heavy weapons can fill that spot. 

The scouts dont seem to fit, seeing as scouts are the "rookies" or marine armies, but I think we can have a bit of slack, seeing as filling 2 troops is mandatory.

is there any room in terms of points for and inquisitorial chimera (razorback counts as)?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sure I agree with the Scouts not really being "veteran" but there is precedent for long serving scouts, Sgt Telion for example, so maybe these guys are some of the instructors from 10th Company or something like that.

I do like the Scouts tho' as they have a real Spec Ops feel to them, snipers, shotguns etc you could have some real fun setting them up as a "Sabre Team" kind of thing.

I was shying away from armour to an extend, in keeping with the SAS sort of theme of the Deathwatch that I have in mind, but yeh I am sure with tweaking you could get some vehicles in there.


----------



## Leirasapostle (Apr 4, 2010)

You could make the scouts into storm troopers, that seems like it would make more sense to me since most inquisitors have a varried task force serving them and the storm troopers are their basic troops.


----------



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

Leirasapostle said:


> You could make the scouts into storm troopers, that seems like it would make more sense to me since most inquisitors have a varried task force serving them and the storm troopers are their basic troops.


GENIUS!

I might have to steal that idea if I make a Deathwatch army


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I guess that is why I like the Inquisition so much, you have so much scope to come up with some really lateral thinking stuff and still be "legal". You can do them as Vet Scouts, Storm Troopers, Warrior Acolytes, some blokes they met in a pub on Tallaren IV, who ARE you people and why are you following me? Whatever, only limit is your imagination.


----------



## InquisitorLuciferus (Apr 10, 2012)

so i am doing my ordo xenos army right now and i think that imperial guard should be the backbone of the army and spacemarines used as elites and imperial guardsman should have some looted tech from xenos races :read:
oh yeah and death watch should be like veterans if you ask me


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Leirasapostle said:


> You could make the scouts into storm troopers, that seems like it would make more sense to me since most inquisitors have a varried task force serving them and the storm troopers are their basic troops.



I'm thinking the Elysian Shotgun Veterans there....


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I have not heard of Ordo Xenos taskforces using any vehicles apart from those used to transport the squads to location, which then leave (Thunderhawks e.t.c.). Their missions take them to many places with many different objectives so it isn't outside possible they have some. Chimaira's and/or Razorbacks maybe.

The following list is what i imagine would be more along the lines of a taskforce crossed with what has to be used to play a game:

-----------------------------------------------------------

HQ

Ordo Xenos Inquisitor

and/or

Space Marine Librarian

TROOPS

Storm Troopers

ELITES

Space Marine Sternguard Veteran Squad (Deathwatch)
Space Marine Vanguard Veteran Squad (Deathwatch)

HEAVY SUPPORT

Space Marine Devastator Squad

-----------------------------------------------------------


Add or Subtract squads as seen fit.

Not sure how you'd fit that into one codex, probably best done with the GK variant. Equipment would be on a 'per mission' basis but apart from the Storm Troopers its generally going to be the best available (Combi/Power/XenoTech Weapons e.t.c)

Can't think of much else to add so i will just leave it at that.

Alice


----------



## InquisitorLuciferus (Apr 10, 2012)

any 1 thinking of any mercenarys or something like that?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

You could try using the inquisitor rules from the old WH codex in friendly games to mix in an inquisitor.


----------

